# Returned from hols to a dead beardie :(



## zebedeepink (Jul 25, 2007)

We entrusted our beloved 2 year old beardie to the petshop for boarding whilst we were on holiday. Dropped her off on Friday night and she was perfectly fine. Returned 3 weeks later and went to pick her up and they informed me that she had died the day after we dropped her off - WTF????

They said they fed her on Friday night and she was fine. Went to check on her Saturday morning and she was dead :censor:

They had her on paper substrate at my request and the rest of the set up was fine. What could have happened in 24 hours to cause this? We are absolutely devastated and will miss her dearly. 

R.I.P my gorgeous George xxx


----------



## mjp1pink (May 3, 2008)

*Beardie*

So sorry for your loss, I love my beardie to bits and would be devasted if anything happened to him.

Have you taken him to a vet for a explanation, I know it wont help but you would at least know why he passed.

Sorry for your loss.

Regards Melanie


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so sorry,that is so sad


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

maybe it was just to stressful for him  rip


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Obviously no one can make assumptions but i would be inclined to think they are lying!

Did you recieve the body back? Ask for the body back it should have been placed in the freezer for post mortem. If they cannot produce a body i'd be suspicious.

Marina


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> Obviously no one can make assumptions but i would be inclined to think they are lying!
> 
> Did you recieve the body back? Ask for the body back it should have been placed in the freezer for post mortem. If they cannot produce a body i'd be suspicious.
> 
> Marina


i have to agree it seems a little strange :hmm:


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

darloLee said:


> i have to agree it seems a little strange :hmm:


me two they might be tryin 2 pull a fast one, also im going on holiday and was thinkin about leavin my two in capable hands of a rep shop but i suppose i will have 2 go 2 my second choice of leavin them with my pal, aslo R.I.P poor fella


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

If they offer a boarding service there should be some sort of insurance. 

Also they should have frozen him for a post mortum as said above. They offer a service and have certain responsibiltys to their customers.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Report them to trading standards after reading what the others have said I think that they should have contacted you whilst you were on holiday if your poor boy had passed away


----------



## zebedeepink (Jul 25, 2007)

They have still got her in the freezer. When we went to pick her up and they told me she was dead, I was too upset to take her there and then. It was all I could do to hold myself together in the shop but as soon as I left the shop to talk to my husband who was in the car, I was bawling my eyes out.

I am glad I am not the only one who thinks it is a bit iffy. She was a bit off colour a couple of weeks ago and we thought she was going to drop eggs andd was black bearding but then she snapped out of that and was back to her usual jolly loving self.

I don't want to get a necropsy done as I can't bear the thought of it. We are going to pick her up on Saturday and bury her in my mother-in-law's garden as we don't have a proper garden. We'll probably plant a rosebush on her.

I can't believe how much I miss her  It was my husband who wanted her but she was always my baby from the start


----------



## zebedeepink (Jul 25, 2007)

P.S Thanks for the condolences everyone


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

zebedeepink said:


> They have still got her in the freezer. When we went to pick her up and they told me she was dead, I was too upset to take her there and then. It was all I could do to hold myself together in the shop but as soon as I left the shop to talk to my husband who was in the car, I was bawling my eyes out.
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one who thinks it is a bit iffy. She was a bit off colour a couple of weeks ago and we thought she was going to drop eggs andd was black bearding but then she snapped out of that and was back to her usual jolly loving self.
> 
> ...


If you don't get an autopsy then you will never know what caused it and you'll have nothing against the shop if they did do somthing wrong.

If thats what you want then good luck with that but i personaly would want it done : victory:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

sorry for your loose id be upset too if it were me


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss , seemed a bit quick . I have to go along with what others have said , I would'nt have peace of mind if I never knew why this happened . There also is if it's the shops fault , then other people should be made aware . 
Maybe the earlier illness and the stress of being in a new environment brought it about , but you'll never know if you dont have a PM done .

Take care


----------



## fancypantslee25 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thats really sad.x
I have a bearded dragon myself and know how lovely they are.x
Sending lots of love.xxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> If you don't get an autopsy then you will never know what caused it and you'll have nothing against the shop if they did do somthing wrong.
> 
> If thats what you want then good luck with that but i personaly would want it done : victory:


if the beardie has been frozen for 3 weeks its very likely the necropsy wouldnt show anything anyway, its been frozen for too long. Our vet doesnt do them on animals that have been frozen, only if theve been cooled in the fridge

rip beardie


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i could understand if they said after a week or two or maybe he just freaked out when u left him,,have you been on holiday and left him before in the hands of this reptile shop and is it a rep shop or a pet shop,,rip george my heart goes out to you its gutting


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

RIP little one
I know how you feel
I lost one of my beardies and it broke my heart
Cried for days
Starting to well up now

Deepest sympathies


----------



## Jim B (Dec 24, 2008)

R.I.P GEORGE +++

sorry for your loss =(


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

RIP George. What a sad thread... sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> If you don't get an autopsy then you will never know what caused it and you'll have nothing against the shop if they did do somthing wrong.
> 
> If thats what you want then good luck with that but i personaly would want it done : victory:


Why are you pushing it on her? She was close to this beardy, and will feel better if she lays it to rest herself not let it be cut open by a vet which will then press for incineration.

Maybe you're cold, but losing a pet is tragic, especially if you're very connected to it. I think they're more involved with laying the beardie to rest, rather than trying to spot flaws out in the shop.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Aww, sorry for you loss, even though its hard make sure you check the beardy you get is actually your little guy... there are some very dodgy shops around that might give you one of their dead stock and sell your healthy beardy... just a thought though, circumstances seem dubious...


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Report them to trading standards after reading what the others have said I think that they should have contacted you whilst you were on holiday if your poor boy had passed away


Trading Standards would have NO interest or jurisdiction.



stephenie191 said:


> If they offer a boarding service there should be some sort of insurance.
> 
> Also they should have frozen him for a post mortum as said above. They offer a service and have certain responsibiltys to their customers.


What 'insurance?' 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if the beardie has been frozen for 3 weeks its very likely the necropsy wouldnt show anything anyway, its been frozen for too long. Our vet doesnt do them on animals that have been frozen, only if theve been cooled in the fridge
> 
> rip beardie


Frozen animals can still be PM'd for chemical poisoning, bacterial and viral conditions.

You said she was off colour a couple of weeks ago?
Perhaps the perking up was her curtain call.
RIP little beardie.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Caz said:


> Frozen animals can still be PM'd for chemical poisoning, bacterial and viral conditions.


i know they can still have a necropsy done, i never said they couldnt but the likelyhood of finding something after being frozen for such a length of time is very minimal, even for chemical or bacterial. Some vets wont do it if frozen for longer than a certain amount of time, and some wont do it even if theyve been frozen for as little as a day


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Havent read the whole thread....this happened to me, dropped off my 3 and got a phone call the next morning saying one of my girls had died.......she was in tip top condition and I trusted the pet boarders implicitly or i wouldnt have left them, i just figured the stress and the change was too much for her.Poor Splodge.....
Edit; after reading somemore of the thread........I got a phone call as soon as she was found and the shop offered to send her for a pm. i declined but they kept her till i got back and i buried her in the garden....they perhaps should have phoned the OP when she was found but may have been conscious that it would ruin the op's holiday and didn't want to do that.....at the end of the day, animals die for all sorts of reasons that cannot be blamed on anyone...I am sure the op would not have left them if they had any doubt about the place they weree being boarded.......sorry for your loss.


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, this is the reason why im not going on holiday this year, i couldnt bare having my bearded dragon pass away, i would be absolutely devistated if that happened.


----------



## ada (Mar 19, 2009)

*deepest regret. a pet shops view*

sorry to hear of your loss, I am a pet shop owner and i do not board animals simply because of the situations that can arise.
i pride myself on the cleanliness of my shop and the conditions that the animals are kept in but due to the risks of cross infections i donot take any strangers animals into any cages or vivs all my animals are obtained from selected breeders who supply me regular

when i first opened the shop i lost four beautiful netherland dwarf rabbits due to an infection it did not happen straight away but some 4 weeks after purchasing they were housed in a brand new disinfected cage and despite vet treatments they all died .
did your beardie get an infection?

the amimals that were housed out of reach of customers and were not handled were fine the vet said it was a virus probably pased on from someone touching the animals with an infection on there hands a mistake i have not repeated no one is allowed to handle the animals only myself and purchasers
anti bacteria spray is used after any contact with animals

the only clarity on your beardies death would have been to have had a post mortem we have strict guidelines to follow on the keeping of animals reptiles have to be housed away from all other animals but unexpected deaths do happen

my pet shops beardies

the beardies popularity unfortunately has led to animals been housed in totally unsuitable vivariums and equipment i had a customer come in my shop who was sold a small glass tank a fish tank tube and no thermostat and canned crickets and wondered why her beardie was small for 6 months old! this was sold from one of the countries most famous shops
its a joke how some shops can sell a beardie and set up with no mention of a thermostat i will not sell a beardie in a viv less than 3x2x2 insist on purchase of dimming stat,10uvb tube i even drill and set the viv up before it goes out install all wiring even set light timer all my sold beardies are thriving as the customers come every week for live food
some of us pet shops care with a passion so please dont always think the worst of us

im sorry to hear of your beardies death and hope you get your answers i am going on holiday xmas and with a beardie,corn,tortoise,african grey,hamster all of which are our shop pets that are not for sale i need to find a good friend to have them


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, a PM will be the only thing to tell you the cause of death, however if you are happy that the boarding place have done all they can etc then by all means bury her as soon as you can.


----------

